# ~1.5 year old sable male in CT



## Cowabunga (Mar 17, 2015)

This is Maxx. He is a beautiful male GSD. I took him into my home for 10 days and completely fell in love with him. I did not find him cat friendly, and I had to put the safety of my girlfriend's cat ahead of my own wishes and return him to the rescue.

He also was leery of strangers and would keep a distance from them and let out a little growl at them (and typical barking when they'd enter) but I believe that was due to him not being settled into his new home. He also let out a growl at my neighbor who tried to pet him, but in his defense they tried petting him _above_ his head, and he was only home an hour. That was my fault for not giving him time to settle. Someone working with him should be able to correct this.

Anyway, I wanted to share his post because he would be a GREAT dog for someone with in a cat-free home w/ GSD experience who could help him with the stranger issue.

Manchester, CT - German Shepherd Dog Mix. Meet maxx in CT a Dog for Adoption.

I have many pictures of Maxx I'd share if anyone's interested, and if anyone wants to talk more about him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you not have an agreement with the rescue that he had to come back to them if it didn't work with you?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pack Leaders Dog Rescue of Connecticut - Adoption contract

"The Dog is not be sold or given away for any reason. If it becomes necessary to find the Dog another home, Pack Leaders Dog Rescue of Connecticut will be contacted and the situation will be resolved in a case by case manner."


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cowabunga said:


> *I had to put the safety of my girlfriend's cat ahead of my own wishes and return him to the rescue.*
> 
> 
> Manchester, CT - German Shepherd Dog Mix. Meet maxx in CT a Dog for Adoption.
> ...



My apologies!!! I completely missed this sentence.


----------



## Cowabunga (Mar 17, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> My apologies!!! I completely missed this sentence.


No problem. And I would never try to re-home him myself. I wouldn't be able to vet any new potential adopters the way a rescue can. But I can at least do my part to steer anyone looking towards the rescue.


----------



## Cowabunga (Mar 17, 2015)

Good news, looks like Maxx was adopted!


----------

